# The 'Money Shot'



## dearEvan (Apr 2, 2010)

Andrew Jackson- up close and personal.
C&C welcome.


----------



## Formatted (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice what setup?


----------



## cnutco (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice headshot!


----------



## Noah212 (Apr 2, 2010)

That's really weird....I took an extremely similar shot just the other day.

Here it is:






I would suggest angling your shot a bit differently, as his face looks somewhat fat with the chin being out of focus and in front of the eyes.  Other than that, I really like your photo.


----------



## dearEvan (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks very much for the feedback. 

Noah, I was actually going for a partly out-of-focus/distorted effect. Thanks for the input.

Not much of a "setup" here. I hate to admit it, but it's just a Sony 7.2 MP Cybershot. Hand-held, no tripod. (It has a surprisingly decent macro function.) I did some slight tweaking in Mac iPhoto


----------



## smackitsakic (Apr 5, 2010)

haha sweet pic and sweet title.  I was eagerly anticipating what 'the money shot' would be:lmao:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Apr 6, 2010)

lol, love it~ I'll take that money off your hands for ya :lmao:


----------



## dearEvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Hahaha, PF and smack. 
Thanks.


----------

